# How to remove passenger door panel?



## dregonlgg (Jan 7, 2013)

I tried to remove door panel for 2009 VW routan. I have no idea where I can start with.
Let me know the step. Thanks,
Please reply on this article.


----------



## Artem (Dec 26, 2012)

Start from the bottom, and pull it with force. Use a screwdriver or some plastic trim puller tool to get leverage. It is held in place by very strong clips.

Be careful when going around the door handle - you will need to clear it.


----------



## dregonlgg (Jan 7, 2013)

*Strong clip will not be broken?*

I will try it this evening. I pull it from bottom and around. where is screw? I found 1 star screw under cover on hand holder in the middle of door panel. Thanks for your guide.


----------



## georgef61 (May 16, 2011)

dregonlgg,

See this post on the Chryslerminivan forum: 08 T&C door panel

George


----------



## FCAJump (May 30, 2012)

*Internal Panel Removal?*

I am working on replacing the front passenger door lock. The face panel is not too hard as described here.

What several people have asked, and I can't see that anyone has answered is this...

On the Routan (5th Gen T&C) there is a large internal panel onto which the glass, window motor, etc are all attached. How does one safely remove this inner panel?


Thanks,
JW


----------



## marknado (Mar 2, 2018)

*how to remove panel*

Did you ever figure out how to remove the door panel? It looks like the panel is a bit different than the town and country to remove.... I don't see any bolts like on the T&C, just the little star shaped screws. Any help appreciated so I don't bust this door off. About to.


----------

